# Shrimp 'N Cheese Stuffed Bacon Wrapped Jalapeno Poppers!



## squatch (Jul 9, 2015)

These turned out sooooo good... they are probably illegal in Ca.! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I can't take all the credit for these delectably tasty morsels, as I received the original recipe in my monthly "Smoking Meat Newsletter" email I get from Jeff of http://www.smoking-meat.com/

Here is the link to the original recipe which I followed almost to the letter for the most part since it was my first time trying them... I did sub Mexican 4-Cheese Blend for Shredded Cheddar, and I used more Bacon than called for in recipe too (1 full strip per popper)  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





http://www.smoking-meat.com/july-3-2014-shrimp-cream-cheese-stuffed-jalapenos

And without further adieu, the moment you've all been waiting for.... the PICS!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Peppers halved, seeded and deveined. Awaiting Stuffing... I actually let the peeled/deveined shrimp marinate in the rub overnight in the fridge (cheese&rub mix too).
http://s258.photobucket.com/user/BodiBuilt/media/SmokinGrillin/IMG_7216_zpsrraowkgs.jpg.html

One whole shrimp for each pepper half.
http://s258.photobucket.com/user/BodiBuilt/media/SmokinGrillin/IMG_7217_zps7qykf3a9.jpg.html
 
 Each shrimp filled pepper got a portion of the cheese&rub mix smooshed in around and over the shrimp completely encasing it in gooey, cheesy, rub-infused goodness, and then wrapped head-to-tail with a whole strip of bacon. Don't forget another light dusting of more dry rub over the bacon wrappers!
http://s258.photobucket.com/user/BodiBuilt/media/SmokinGrillin/IMG_7222_zpska58z8oc.jpg.html

On to the smoker at 225* for 2.5-3 hrs.
http://s258.photobucket.com/user/BodiBuilt/media/SmokinGrillin/IMG_7227_zps963kp0qz.jpg.html

 Here they are at the 2 hour mark. I remembered to snap this pic while I had the lid off to add the gourmet butcher-made Teriyaki and Pineapple stuffed Pork Sausages to the smoker during the last 45 min... Unfortunately I failed to get a final pic of the poppers after they were completely finished because the guests were hovering around like a bunch of vultures and pretty much devoured them before I could find the camera for one last shot! YUM!!
http://s258.photobucket.com/user/BodiBuilt/media/SmokinGrillin/IMG_7232_zpsrglmbdex.jpg.html


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jul 9, 2015)

Looks great !


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 10, 2015)

Tasty Looking ABT'S!


----------



## twoalpha (Jul 10, 2015)

Nice job on the ABT's. They are good and go fast.


----------



## driedstick (Jul 10, 2015)

Them sure look good - nice job!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





A full smoker is a happy smoker

DS


----------



## thegambler19 (Jul 14, 2015)

This is everything I ever wanted and more! Nice job mate!

*Cooking is like gambling,  you never know what you'll get.*


----------

